# Genie, 0x0740 - Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for all Genie DVRs, version 0x740

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/207065-genie-0x0740/

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## JohnBoy (Sep 9, 2011)

My HR-44 got the new update at 4am.


----------



## sim (Oct 25, 2010)

Tried using the doubleplay today on my HR44 700 and it wasn't working. Kept giving me an error that all tuners were being used "all tuners are recording or watching tv" with a list of the 5 tuners below the error. 1st tuner showed whatt was currently on and the rest said "unavailable"..."software download". I reset the machine and the download of 0x740 started and completed now everything is hunky dory. Figured I'd share.

I know it's off topic for this thread but is there some way to show the list of tuners when there isn't an issue?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

sim said:


> ... I know it's off topic for this thread but is there some way to show the list of tuners when there isn't an issue?


Not sure if this is what you are looking for with this question, but to find out what channel each tuner is currently on. You can use the "SHEF" command procedure on networked DVRs explained by DIRECTV tech. "dielray" at the time here;

Make sure the boxes are set to allow for external control.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

New HR34 received the other day. Did a update each night, to current.. No issues thus far thank god.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Has anyone noticed better PQ with this update? Things look a bit more clear, less compressed if you will.


----------



## samthegam (Dec 11, 2011)

Did anyone loose in extras Pandora & YouTube? And "My DIrecTV" not updating after the update? "


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

sheesh still have not received the previous update on the HR34 and there is a new one


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

wingrider01 said:


> sheesh still have not received the previous update on the HR34 and there is a new one


Same here...


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Report 20130814-162E
HR44-700

Audio delays when switching tuners

When using Doubleplay or PIP, if I switch to a buffered tuner I get a 3-5 second audio delay. If the buffer I switch to is live, there is no delay and the audio is instant with video. The issue also existed in 0725. I use 2 audio outs, one is HDMI to a Pioneer 1020 k AVR and the other is the Audio Out jack on the HR44 which transmits to a wireless speaker. The audio delays happen on both sources identically. The cables are the same that worked with my previous HR24 that didn't have this problem.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

After I un-pause a recording it will often pause again until I press the replay button.

Also, PQ seems better. Very noticeable when viewing the guide or menus.

Sent from my ADR6400L using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

SPACEMAKER said:


> After I un-pause a recording it will often pause again until I press the replay button.
> 
> Also, PQ seems better. Very noticeable when viewing the guide or menus.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using DBSTalk mobile app


Good to know that the PQ seems better - I hope I get the update soon since this has been driving me crazy!


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Did anyone get their update on the DVRHD34 Genie ?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

keebler21 said:


> Good to know that the PQ seems better - I hope I get the update soon since this has been driving me crazy!


You can actually force the upgrade early if you wish;

Since the FW watcher site is back up I see, you can simply monitor it for x0740 to appear in the stream usually between 6-7 AM EST and then do a receiver reset followed by 02468 at the appearance of the "Hello, Your Receiver Is Starting Up" screen.

I know a there are still a number well-meaning people on the forum today who still insist this doesn't work, claiming your receiver has to be allegedly "flagged" to get a new NR during its progressive roll out. But I've found this claim not to be true.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

What is FW watcher site what do you do to force the upgrade ?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Do not try to force an upgrade! 

You have been told this several times. Just watch the TV and learn how the normal things work.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

My dvrhd34 Genie say NO Schedule upgrade anyone else says it ?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes. That is normal.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Anyone know the amount of time it takes get the update on the DVRHD34 Genie is this version new when did it start ?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Even if there were answers to these questions, it wouldn't help you one bit. 

Relax, watch some TV, figure out how your DVR works.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

What is the new version ?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

0x0740, the title of this thread.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

sportman13 said:


> Did anyone get their update on the DVRHD34 Genie ?


Yes. Tuesday, 13th.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

it is a valid concern, right now the HR34 is two updates behind. time to call DirecTV


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

wingrider01 do you have the HR34 is two updates behind. time to call DirecTV please tell me what

DirecTV told you about the newst version get back to me ?


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

They say wait until you get it. Don't worry about it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

it is a valid concern, right now the HR34 is two updates behind. time to call DirecTV
not at all. You aren't behind.

They decided before the one got to everyone to send out a different one with more bug fixes.

And they roll these out slow looking for issues, So it can take months for everyone to get it. ,everyone just wait and enjoy what you have.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

wingrider01 said:


> it is a valid concern, right now the HR34 is two updates behind. time to call DirecTV


No it isn't. These are staggered updates for a reason. Usually when an update with no new major features is released as fast as 0x0740 was (about 3 weeks after 0x725), it means there was likely something wrong with the first update.

As with ALL previous updates, you'll get them when you're targetted for it. Some areas get them the first day, everyone else, depending on how it went, will get them at random anywhere from a week to over a month later.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

0x0740 is in stream constantly right now. There is no reason those who do not want to wait to force update their receiver. Do a normal menu restart and as soon as the front panel lights come back on press "0 2 4 6 8 enter" quickly and the new firmware should load. If you wait a hair too long after the restart the firmware search/install will not occur.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Should I do this some say I could some say do not 0x0740 is in stream constantly right now. There is no reason those who do not want to wait to force update their receiver. Do a normal menu restart and as soon as the front panel lights come back on press "0 2 4 6 8 enter" quickly and the new firmware should load. If you wait a hair too long after the restart the firmware search/install will not occur.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Why do you have to have it now? Can you not wait until it comes in a week or two?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

sportman13 said:


> Should I do this some say I could some say do not 0x0740 is in stream constantly right now. There is no reason those who do not want to wait to force update their receiver. Do a normal menu restart and as soon as the front panel lights come back on press "0 2 4 6 8 enter" quickly and the new firmware should load. If you wait a hair too long after the restart the firmware search/install will not occur.


DO NOT attempt this. There are numerous pitfalls, and should be attempted only by those who are semi-expert.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> DO NOT attempt this. There are numerous pitfalls, and should be attempted only by those who are semi-expert.


Not to mention as of right now the previous version is still in the stream for several models.


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

Laxguy said:


> DO NOT attempt this. There are numerous pitfalls, and should be attempted only by those who are semi-expert.


Also from what I can tell, it's NOT in the stream... so you'd just be wasting your time. Probably best to just wait.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Well the FW watcher is showing 0x0740 is in the stream for the HR44-200, but 0x06DB for the HR34-700, and both spooling out from the same Ku transponder 30 at 101.

Now I admit I just forced a download on my HR34-700 to revert to 0x06DB since I had the problem ridden 0x0725 and didn't want to wait any longer for 0x0740 to come my way. But I agree don't try this for the average customer.

Plus, I get my OTA scanning back for my AM21 

Well temporarily at least until 0x0740 is forced on me ...


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

adamson said:


> 0x0740 is in stream constantly right now. There is no reason those who do not want to wait to force update their receiver. Do a normal menu restart and as soon as the front panel lights come back on press "0 2 4 6 8 enter" quickly and the new firmware should load. If you wait a hair too long after the restart the firmware search/install will not occur.





sportman13 said:


> Should I do this some say I could some say do not 0x0740 is in stream constantly right now. There is no reason those who do not want to wait to force update their receiver. Do a normal menu restart and as soon as the front panel lights come back on press "0 2 4 6 8 enter" quickly and the new firmware should load. If you wait a hair too long after the restart the firmware search/install will not occur.


Just because it's in the stream doesn't mean you can download it. If it's a staggered roll out then it will be in the stream only for certain areas; in which case you won't be able to force the download.

Everyone should just wait. It will happen automatically.

Mike


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

HR44-500 Report All 20130815-3CD2.

Saw that the NFL Fantasy TV App is now available, so I tried it out. I got the Fantasy TV App to load, logged in, and then told I had no league. I created a league on NFL.com but after that I could not get the fantasy app to exit, it appeared to be stuck on the screen. 
I pressed the exit button to get rid of all of TV Apps, and then pressed the right arrow key. The screen loaded up with the gray bar on the right side of the screen but none of the TV Apps. I was able to move the cursor to select the fifth box which would be the NFL TV App, but when I did the NFL TV App would not load, everything just disappeared. I pressed the exit key, pressed the right arrow key again, with the same results. I then did a menu reset.
Now that the system has come up, I am getting the same thing on the NFL TV App: "You do not currently belong to a NFL.com Fantasy Football League..." which I do. Also the only option I can select is sign out at this point. It does not have me an option to chose Standings, Matchups, My Team, or even Minimize. It does look very nice, though.
This is 7-7:40 PM Central time. WiFi connected.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Concerning these new TV Apps....Needs to be a way to edit/remove apps that subs don't use, IE: Fantasy,Social..... (as in the old TV Apps). Would like to have individual teams shown....NFL,MLB,NHL...etc(as in the old TV Apps). Would like to have email access(as in the old TV Apps). In the Scoreguide app, under "completed" would prefer the sort to be "newest" to "oldest". I like the new Weather App having more info than previous version. Perhaps more enhancements are in the pipeline........


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> sheesh still have not received the previous update on the HR34 and there is a new one


That happens when they find something bad in a revision and fix it.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> You can actually force the upgrade early if you wish;


IF your dvr has been authorized to download it.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> it is a valid concern, right now the HR34 is two updates behind. time to call DirecTV


No, it's not. Just relax, you'll get it when your dvr is authorized to get it.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

adamson said:


> 0x0740 is in stream constantly right now. There is no reason those who do not want to wait to force update their receiver. Do a normal menu restart and as soon as the front panel lights come back on press "0 2 4 6 8 enter" quickly and the new firmware should load. If you wait a hair too long after the restart the firmware search/install will not occur.


You can't force it if your DVR isn't authorized to get it regardless if it is in the stream or not. No one should be forcing anything.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> not at all. You aren't behind.
> 
> They decided before the one got to everyone to send out a different one with more bug fixes.
> 
> And they roll these out slow looking for issues, So it can take months for everyone to get it. ,everyone just wait and enjoy what you have.


So you are saying that version 0x0725 was pulled because there where issues and replaced with version 0x0740?

Have never waited months to get, always been within 3 weeks of release date. since current is 0x0740 and mine is running 0x06DB installed 06/18, it is behind


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

wingrider01 said:


> So you are saying that version 0x0725 was pulled because there where issues and replaced with version 0x0740?
> 
> Have never waited months to get, always been within 3 weeks of release date. since current is 0x0740 and mine is running 0x06DB installed 06/18, it is behind


I have had this happen to me with my older HR23 and 24 receivers in the last 2 years. A new one comes out and everyone is talking about it and I never get it. Then there is a new new one that everyone is talking about. About 3 weeks to a month later I usually get the new new one. LOL


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

So you are saying that version 0x0725 was pulled because there where issues and replaced with version 0x0740?

Have never waited months to get, always been within 3 weeks of release date. since current is 0x0740 and mine is running 0x06DB installed 06/18, it is behind


Longest ive seen was almost two months. Hi Definition GUI update comes to mind. Generally they seem to hit less than three weeks. 

And they seem to do it in a general order but that changes a little sometimes as well. Again nothing to worry about everyone will get it when it's time.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Wingrider - I am in the same boat as you. Just be happy that you didnt get 0725 cause it was a mess. 0740 will come
and we will be Happy Happy Happy


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Maybe engineering monitor these threads to see if there's any issues or there's several reported issues also, then they delay the NR and see if there's CE issues also, and if there's less problems then they convert that to NR. But all is just a guess of mine.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> No, it's not. Just relax, you'll get it when your dvr is authorized to get it.


Or one could moved to the mountain time zone. It seems that time zone get the upgrade first. I think I had a Customer Service told me that Mountain Time zone is the test site? :coffee


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

usnret said:


> Wingrider - I am in the same boat as you. Just be happy that you didnt get 0725 cause it was a mess. 0740 will come
> and we will be Happy Happy Happy


 I hope so. 0x725 was a disaster with HDMI timing issues. I guess I am going have to have the upgrade available in the PDT zone.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

There was a bad storm that went through with lots of lightning. So I did my turn off and unplug all devices routine. I was watching a recorded program prior to all this. When everything was back up after the storm I returned to the list in the genie and there were programs in there other than what I recorded. I gather these were programs from the genie recommends feature. I deleted them and resumed my program. If this is normal I do not know but I thought I would report it here.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've not seen that- or at least not noticed it if it happened. Yes, reporting it is "a good thing".


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Or one could moved to the mountain time zone. It seems that time zone get the upgrade first. I think I had a Customer Service told me that Mountain Time zone is the test site? :coffee


No its by individual receivers. Sometimes people will get them on one box and not the other in their own home.

It will come when it comes. There is no me specific area that gets them first all the time.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

adamson said:


> adamson, on 19 Aug 2013 - 10:52 PM, said:adamson, on 19 Aug 2013 - 10:52 PM, said:
> 
> There was a bad storm that went through with lots of lightning. So I did my turn off and unplug all devices routine. I was watching a recorded program prior to all this. When everything was back up after the storm I returned to the list in the genie and there were programs in there other than what I recorded. I gather these were programs from the genie recommends feature. I deleted them and resumed my program. If this is normal I do not know but I thought I would report it here.


Just a note on this. The items in the list were combined with mine. There were about three or four items I deleted that were not recorded by me. I disabled the Genie Recommends feature, not needed for me. The items not recorded by me were not it the list until I powered up all my stuff btw.


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

Received the update early this morning... I was still on 06DB also... it seems I'm normally one of the last to get updates in the past so maybe the roll out is moving ahead.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

keebler21 said:


> Received the update early this morning... I was still on 06DB also... it seems I'm normally one of the last to get updates in the past so maybe the roll out is moving ahead.


Us, the "East Coasters" always are the last to get the updates, which is a good thing.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

keebler21 said:


> Received the update early this morning... I was still on 06DB also... it seems I'm normally one of the last to get updates in the past so maybe the roll out is moving ahead.


Still on 0x06DB here in L.A. after reverting back on the 15th from the disastrous 0x0725.

And in no hurry to get 0x0740, nor do I really want it, as I enjoy having the broadcast sub-channels back from my AM21's OTA scanning for the time being, and the old app system.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

My wife told me tonight the HR34 did not work at all today. Figuring there was a S/W push last night, here were my results at 8:30 tonight:

-HR34 would not power up by remote.
-Would not power up pressing power on front bezel at least 10 times.
-Pressed the RBR button, and DirecTV logo on front bezel flashed on then off after a second, unit not working.
-Pressed RBR button again, all bezel lights came on for a second, then shut off. Unit not working.
-Pressed RBR button again, all lights stayed on, software D/L screen came on, and progress bar went from 0 to 96% in 2 seconds, then overlay progress bar ran the screen, then main progress went to 97%.
-Overlay progress bar ran the screen again, this time it made it to 100%.
-Unit rebooted, and the Pink screen appeared on the 'a few seconds more' screen. Live TV finally appeared.

Checking the system info screen, I got x0740 at 8:48pm CST tonight.

Meanwhile, a couple of my HR24-100's got the x0736 update Monday, and today are freezing up with the new TVApps. Graphics are overlaying each other like crazy, by pressing playlist button and menu button, then arrows don't work to navigate. The software adjustments this year are really messing things up in my opinion. All 7 of my HR24-100's used to be rock solid for years and this year they are buggy and slow. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## samthegam (Dec 11, 2011)

I have my HR44 connected to a Pioneer Receiver via HDMI. With 0x06DB I was able to turn my Pioneer receiver off and have the audio route to tv speakers. With 0x0740 this feature no longer works. When I turn the Pioneer receiver off I will get about 2 seconds of picture / audio on the tv then nothing.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

samthegam said:


> I have my HR44 connected to a Pioneer Receiver via HDMI. With 0x06DB I was able to turn my Pioneer receiver off and have the audio route to tv speakers. With 0x0740 this feature no longer works. When I turn the Pioneer receiver off I will get about 2 seconds of picture / audio on the tv then nothing.


That's not going to have anything to do with the firmware on your HR44. That's going to be a "pass through" or "pass thru" setting on your Pioneer.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> That's not going to have anything to do with the firmware on your HR44. That's going to be a "pass through" or "pass thru" setting on your Pioneer.


Yup, this is a feature in your AVR and not DirecTV


----------



## samthegam (Dec 11, 2011)

peds48 said:


> Yup, this is a feature in your AVR and not DirecTV


I have not made any changes to the setting on the AVR.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

samthegam said:


> I have not made any changes to the setting on the AVR.


Then it's possible the pass through setting on your AVR has always been set to something like "last used" and something else use the pass through last and it didn't "switch back". There's nothing in the HR44 firmware that would tell your AVR whether or not to use the pass through.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

The Guide seems to be about 30 minutes behind, which is now affecting my recordings. For example, House Hunters International was scheduled to record at 8:30 (MDT). What I got instead was the last 15 minutes of HHI and the first 15 minutes of the program that followed it. 

Also, the issue of the recorded program freeze still exists. Project Runway froze at the 1 hour 22 minute mark. Couldn't FF. Had to rewind and then FF, but the recording skipped about two minutes of the show. 

What's going on here? They seem to be making things worse with each update!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Old problem returns running 740.

HR34-700 Report 20130823-1852

This happen several updates back then the problem went away quite sometime ago.

While watching a live show or a recording the screen will flash black then back to the picture. When the picture flashes back on it has black strips through it horizontally with huge blocks missing, not pixellation. 
This behavior seems to start more often after unit has been in pause for a while then return to viewing, however it can start all by itself after watching something without a pause in the mix.

Might happen once all evening long and might not happen at all.
What seems to stop this behavior is to put the box into standby then back on.
Annoying but not a show stopper due to the infrequent nature of the blips.

J C


----------



## samthegam (Dec 11, 2011)

RunnerFL said:


> Then it's possible the pass through setting on your AVR has always been set to something like "last used" and something else use the pass through last and it didn't "switch back". There's nothing in the HR44 firmware that would tell your AVR whether or not to use the pass through.


You are correct!!! Upon further troubleshooting I discovered my Pioneer Elite VSX 33 is no longer doing standby pass through with any source.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Lost Audio using Doubleplay -

While watching the ballgame tonight, I flipped to the news using Doubleplay. When I flipped back to the game I had lost all audio. Flipping back to the news, no audio as well. Tried playback of a recording, no audio there either. Switched to another source on my TV and came back, still no audio. Turned TV off, back on - no difference. Checked HR20 to make sure it wasn't a satellite issue - audio there. Ran system test, no problems found. Finally rebooted, audio had returned. Was not using AVR at the time, only TV speakers. Received 0x0740 Wednesday. Previous version was 0x06DB.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

samthegam said:


> You are correct!!! Upon further troubleshooting I discovered my Pioneer Elite VSX 33 is no longer doing standby pass through with any source.


Glad you got it fixed!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

augisdad said:


> Lost Audio using Doubleplay -
> 
> While watching the ballgame tonight, I flipped to the news using Doubleplay. When I flipped back to the game I had lost all audio. Flipping back to the news, no audio as well. Tried playback of a recording, no audio there either. Switched to another source on my TV and came back, still no audio. Turned TV off, back on - no difference. Checked HR20 to make sure it wasn't a satellite issue - audio there. Ran system test, no problems found. Finally rebooted, audio had returned. Was not using AVR at the time, only TV speakers. Received 0x0740 Wednesday. Previous version was 0x06DB.


Not using AVR then, but are you connected via AVR? If so, how?


----------



## Strog (Dec 20, 2011)

Since I got 740 on my H34 I had to reboot the H34 3 times during last week. All 3 of my C31 are loosing connection to it and all I see is a grey screen. Rebooting C31 doesn't help. I never had any issues before except for some network problems during the first week after the install last year. Anyone else seeing anything like that?


----------



## slacker_x (Oct 9, 2007)

I just got two genie minis yesterday and I've had two times now that I have had to reboot the genie to see anything on the minis. Is this supposed to be happening? I figured that a bug like this would have been fixed by now.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Laxguy said:


> Not using AVR then, but are you connected via AVR? If so, how?


HDMI from Genie to TV. Audio out from Genie to Yamaha RX-V620.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Received 0x0740 on 8/21 and I'm in the central time zone. Haven't noticed any issues yet, but been traveling, so I've only been using it for a day or so.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I just got two genie minis yesterday and I've had two times now that I have had to reboot the genie to see anything on the minis. Is this supposed to be happening? I figured that a bug like this would have been fixed by now.
what software are you running on the genie as well as the genie minis?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## slacker_x (Oct 9, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> what software are you running on the genie as well as the genie minis?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


I am on 0x740 on the genie and 0x717 on the genie minis. This morning when I woke up neither of the genie minis were working. I had to leave for work before I could troubleshoot. Right now I'm somewhat regretting my switch to the genie/genie mini combo.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Entering channel number does not change channel first time

On channel 672-1, entered channel 41 - banner appears, disappears, channel doesn't change. Entered 41 second time and channel changed. This has happened more than once.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Anyone else getting intermittent "flashing" via HDMI. Usually on dark scenes or SD programming. Sometimes only lasts a couple of seconds, other times requires a channel change (I'm using native) to clear up.

Been having this problem for the last two releases. HDMI direct from Genie (34) to TV.


----------



## ridernyc (Aug 27, 2013)

I've had my Genie for about a month prior to last weeks update I had to reboot the box once.

Got the software update last week and have now had to reboot my box at least 4 times. Once the server was running fine but the client would not connect, the other times the server froze up and would not respond to anything other then a reboot.

I really really regret getting the Genie.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I've had my Genie for about a month prior to last weeks update I had to reboot the box once.

Got the software update last week and have now had to reboot my box at least 4 times. Once the server was running fine but the client would not connect, the other times the server froze up and would not respond to anything other then a reboot.

I really really regret getting the Genie.


Try flushing the guide. Reboot and after its fully back up reboot again. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## steelerfanmike (Jun 18, 2007)

Aug 26th. Still no update here in NJ. Thank God, love my OTA scanning!


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Report 20130826-1B91
Sent from C41, issue happened on HR44-700 and repeated on C41-100

Watching recording of Sunday's (8/25) Newsroom on HBO. At 14 minutes in the picture broke up and audio stopped, wasn't able to FF or skip past it until I skipped to the 30 min tick. Issue repeated on C41, where I sent report.

EDIT: the Newsroom recording was being served from my HR-24.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Exact same issue with "The Newsroom". Deleted and scheduled another recording. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Anyone else getting intermittent "flashing" via HDMI. Usually on dark scenes or SD programming. Sometimes only lasts a couple of seconds, other times requires a channel change (I'm using native) to clear up.

Been having this problem for the last two releases. HDMI direct from Genie (34) to TV.
. I was having the "flashing" issue with the previous release. Just got 0x740 last night on HR34 via HDMI, haven't seen any flashes yet, but only watched TV for an hour this morning. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## steelerfanmike (Jun 18, 2007)

just got the update last night. 0x740 really disappointed. Lost scanning capability and use to use right arrow for tvapps. (ONE CLICK) for weather and sports NHL,NFL,MLB all at the same time. Now you have to check everything individually. PLEASE bring back scanning and the old tv apps 
went into the help section for tv app help and it describes the old apps


----------



## wvumatt (Jan 15, 2008)

I received update last night. My C31 mini has no picture but has guide data. I will restart Genie and see what happens.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Dave_O (Aug 17, 2013)

Got update last night. Genie Mini C31 was dead until the hr34 was rebooted with red button.


----------



## deanandmaria (Feb 28, 2012)

itzme said:


> Watching recording of Sunday's (8/25) Newsroom on HBO. At 14 minutes in the picture broke up and audio stopped, wasn't able to FF or skip past it until I skipped to the 30 min tick. Issue repeated on C41, where I sent report.
> 
> EDIT: the Newsroom recording was being served from my HR-24.


I would LOVE to find out what happened here. I has the same issue as well, except my Genie completely locked up at 0:14 when I tried to FF through the mess, and I was forced to reset. Upon rebooting, the same issue, although I was finally able to get to the menu, but had no signal and could not play any programs. Once again, had to reset, and this time just deleted Newroom and waited patiently for the 10PM PST showing.

Alas, I don't think this was firmware related, as I just got 0x0740 about ten minutes ago - 48 hours after the Newroom "Blackout".


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

deanandmaria said:


> I would LOVE to find out what happened here. I has the same issue as well, except my Genie completely locked up at 0:14 when I tried to FF through the mess, and I was forced to reset. Upon rebooting, the same issue, although I was finally able to get to the menu, but had no signal and could not play any programs. Once again, had to reset, and this time just deleted Newroom and waited patiently for the 10PM PST showing.
> 
> Alas, I don't think this was firmware related, as I just got 0x0740 about ten minutes ago - 48 hours after the Newroom "Blackout".


 I also had noticed this and I was on 0x725. Last night I had received 0x740 and I am in Pacific Daylight Time.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

I have not hook up my HDMI cable yet. Will do that later on today. I hope 0x740 had fixed the HDMI sync problem. I will find out later on.


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

Don't like the new TV Apps. Much slower and more steps to view the wether or sports than previous. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

New issue cropping up for me - live TV seems to be just randomly pausing. No menu or anything on screen when it happens, just pauses and no audio. Once I FF or REW it works fine again.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

sim said:


> Tried using the doubleplay today on my HR44 700 and it wasn't working. Kept giving me an error that all tuners were being used "all tuners are recording or watching tv" with a list of the 5 tuners below the error. 1st tuner showed whatt was currently on and the rest said "unavailable"..."software download". I reset the machine and the download of 0x740 started and completed now everything is hunky dory. Figured I'd share.
> 
> I know it's off topic for this thread but is there some way to show the list of tuners when there isn't an issue?


Almost the same thing happened to me just now. Got home from work, turned on the tv and the sat box said the same thing yours said. Couldn't change channels or anything. Rebooted the Genie and it started downloading software 740.


----------



## jentu96 (Aug 28, 2013)

I understand that OTA scanning was possibly removed in this software update. At least that is how it seems in my case. Please bring this feature back Directv! I now have 30% fewer (12 instead of 17) OTA stations in the South Bend, Indiana area. 1 of the 5 channels that disappeared early Tuesday morning was one I recorded from 6 days a week. 

My DVR finished a recording at 12:30am Tuesday morning 8/27. Software update occurred at 3:50am. Scheduled recording on one of the dropped channels at 5pm 8/27 did not occur and nothing since. Seems too coincidental to not be caused by the software update to 0x0740.

My equipment is an HR34 with an attached AM21. Directv CSRs confirmed everything is hooked up properly. No amount of rebooting/resetting the AM21 and selecting channels brings back the 5 dropped channel choices. So far I have not found any way to successfully get these channels back.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Ditto on the new apps. Don't like it at all. I liked having the individual teams and now can't figure out how to get them back.
New ones are a load of stuff...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I understand that OTA scanning was possibly removed in this software update. At least that is how it seems in my case. Please bring this feature back Directv! I now have 30% fewer (12 instead of 17) OTA stations in the South Bend, Indiana area. 1 of the 5 channels that disappeared early Tuesday morning was one I recorded from 6 days a week. 

My DVR finished a recording at 12:30am Tuesday morning 8/27. Software update occurred at 3:50am. Scheduled recording on one of the dropped channels at 5pm 8/27 did not occur and nothing since. Seems too coincidental to not be caused by the software update to 0x0740.
My equipment is an HR34 with an attached AM21. Directv CSRs confirmed everything is hooked up properly. No amount of rebooting/resetting the AM21 and selecting channels brings back the 5 dropped channel choices. So far I have not found any way to successfully get these channels back.


I'd call and or email Ellen's office about it. That's what im going to do. It's ridiculous it's only half supported now. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## samthegam (Dec 11, 2011)

rmmccann said:


> New issue cropping up for me - live TV seems to be just randomly pausing. No menu or anything on screen when it happens, just pauses and no audio. Once I FF or REW it works fine again.


Same thing happening here - but it seems to happen more often then not when I power on the HR44 in the morning. I will get audio / video for a few seconds then pause for a few seconds with no audio but video but after several seconds it will resume with audio / video and remain fine until I power off the HR44 for an extended period of time


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

dod1450 said:


> I have not hook up my HDMI cable yet. Will do that later on today. I hope 0x740 had fixed the HDMI sync problem. I will find out later on.


 After re attaching my HDMI cable and watching Conan last night. I am still experiancing HDMI (video and audio) drop outs. I am getting frustrated that Directv is not doing a proper QA testing. It looks like that they don't care and just push updates out? I think the users on dbstalk can and should be Directv QA folks before any updates get release.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dod1450 said:


> After re attaching my HDMI cable and watching Conan last night. I am still experiancing HDMI (video and audio) drop outs. I am getting frustrated that Directv is not doing a proper QA testing. It looks like that they don't care and just push updates out? I think the users on dbstalk can and should be Directv QA folks before any updates get release.


Check out the Cutting Edge area.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Haven't been able to access Youtube or Pandora since the update yesterday, the icons are not even in the menu. Also the tv apps only work sometimes and the recommendations on the My Directv screen are empty. Tried rebooting it tonight and still the same thing. It does connect with network services (well sometimes I switch it to manual and enter info and it works then sometimes it doesn't. Sometimes if I leave it on auto it will work then if I go back and check it again it won't connect.) Also rebooted my router but no difference.
Anyone else having problems like this?

I'll have to check out the CE tomorrow.


----------



## voip4me (Jan 1, 2006)

Hello all,

I am not quite sure were to post this but here goes. I wuill be updating to the Genie whole home DVR this Saturday afternnon. I currently have a HR24/200 which has some recordings my wife would like to keep. Is there anway to transfer these recodings to an external drive and than to the Genie when it is installed?

Thanks for the help.

John


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

No, there isn't. However you could keep the old receiver a bit and run off that which cannot be re-recorded to the new box.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Haven't been able to access Youtube or Pandora since the update yesterday, the icons are not even in the menu. Also the tv apps only work sometimes and the recommendations on the My Directv screen are empty. Tried rebooting it tonight and still the same thing. It does connect with network services (well sometimes I switch it to manual and enter info and it works then sometimes it doesn't. Sometimes if I leave it on auto it will work then if I go back and check it again it won't connect.) Also rebooted my router but no difference.
Anyone else having problems like this?

I'll have to check out the CE tomorrow.


Try rebooting, them as soon as its back up again reboot it again, then give it a day. That will clear all guide data for you.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

Twice since this update I got a message saying the HR34 wasn't getting satellite signals. There were a couple of shows that were recording without any problems. You could watch those shows, but not any live shows. Rebooting fixed the problem both times.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

eileen22 said:


> . I was having the "flashing" issue with the previous release. Just got 0x740 last night on HR34 via HDMI, haven't seen any flashes yet, but only watched TV for an hour this morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Update: Flashing/Flickering/Strobing was actually caused by a problem with my TV. I was doing some research and my particular Samsung 630 series had a design problem that causes this particular issue. After cracking open the case and "fixing it" (cutting a wire), all is well. Hadn't even noticed how dim my TV had gotten because of this problem, but all is well now on this front.


----------



## steelerfanmike (Jun 18, 2007)

PLEASE bring back the "OLD APPS" The new apps are slow and too many clicks to get what you want.

one right click got you the weather, baseball, football, etc all with one button. Now forget it!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

steelerfanmike said:


> PLEASE bring back the "OLD APPS" The new apps are slow and too many clicks to get what you want.
> 
> one right click got you the weather, baseball, football, etc all with one button. Now forget it!


Not quite understanding the issue- mind you, I don't remember the old apps well, cause I used them only when a question came up. Now I am using the new apps and like them a lot. For sports, isn't it right arrow, and select? And weather, right arrow, down arrow an select?


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

I got the new software version . Since then, my HR34 Genie has been freezes chaning channels I keep having to reboot My HR34 Genie what are members going to do about their HR34 Genie and its freezing ?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Not quite understanding the issue- mind you, I don't remember the old apps well, cause I used them only when a question came up. Now I am using the new apps and like them a lot. For sports, isn't it right arrow, and select? And weather, right arrow, down arrow an select?


yeah I don't get that either, it seems to work basically the same for me, they did redesign scores a bit, but otherwise, its all the same if you ask me.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> yeah I don't get that either, it seems to work basically the same for me, they did redesign scores a bit, but otherwise, its all the same if you ask me. Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


+1


----------



## CDJohnson25 (Nov 4, 2007)

TV Apps v 0.2:

it may be pretty HD, but the functionality was nearly obliterated for sports. Previously one could put in their favorite sport, and even team. Right arrow to see score or upcoming game time. Select your team and tune to the channel. Also, you could view league standings, stats and other quick info items. It was actually very quick, useful, and I used it daily.

just sad they wiped out so MUCH functionality just to improve the graphics. I'm hoping the functions will be coming fairly soon!


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

CDJohnson25 said:


> TV Apps v 0.2:
> 
> it may be pretty HD, but the functionality was nearly obliterated for sports. Previously one could put in their favorite sport, and even team. Right arrow to see score or upcoming game time. Select your team and tune to the channel. Also, you could view league standings, stats and other quick info items. It was actually very quick, useful, and I used it daily.
> 
> just sad they wiped out so MUCH functionality just to improve the graphics. I'm hoping the functions will be coming fairly soon!


Agreed....I hope they , at some point, bring back the personalizing that was part of the old apps. Also for the last several days, TVApps has taken a VERY long time to load on my HR44. Often times after pressing the right arrow, a minute or more would pass and then we would get the message that "TVApps was unavailable at this time". A few times after drilling down thru the menus it would crash all together. I do like having more info available, but there should be a way to edit it.

As a side note....Yesterday, in the TVApps, there was no info on the Air Force/Colgate game. It was broadcast on 683 Fox Rocky Mtn, was in the guide and was recorded on my HR44. Under the NCAAFB menu there is a selection for the Mountain West Conference, but the Air Force game was not shown. Other teams in the conference were there(Wyoming/Nebraska for one) so even though it was a non-conference game the team was still playing. So I guess there is still work to do on the data entry for the new ScoreGuide....


----------



## CDJohnson25 (Nov 4, 2007)

as someone else mentioned in another post, the TV Apps is definitely snappier this morning, both on HR44 and HR24. v0.2.1, i guess


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

TV apps load this morning in about 6 seconds. 

There's a lot of data that gets downloaded for the Sports module, and that may affect speed noticeably on slower i-connections.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

bnwrx said:


> As a side note....Yesterday, in the TVApps, there was no info on the Air Force/Colgate game. It was broadcast on 683 Fox Rocky Mtn, was in the guide and was recorded on my HR44. Under the NCAAFB menu there is a selection for the Mountain West Conference, but the Air Force game was not shown. Other teams in the conference were there(Wyoming/Nebraska for one) so even though it was a non-conference game the team was still playing. So I guess there is still work to do on the data entry for the new ScoreGuide....


Yes, I noticed an item missing yesterday, so, it's like the Guide wrt the quality of the data input. I wonder if it's a pick up from Tribune Media Services...?


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Today's CU/CSU game (I know...who cares!!! lol) is missing from the the "Today" panel, the PAC-12 panel and the MTN West panel. The game is on CBS SN and is in the Guide.(ch 221 @ 4pm mtn) No love for Colorado teams with the new TVapps :hurah:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hmmmm. What company is HQ'ed in CO? 

I wonder about the origin of the data- whether it's separate from the Guide data to a degree, or whether direcTV takes the existing Tribune MS data and massages it into TV apps format? And the same with Sports Search.....?


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

I received this update last Tuesday on my HR34. Now some recordings will randomly freeze on their own when playing back. A quick FF will allow it to continue to play. Just odd behavior. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

. Since then, my HR34 Genie has been freezes chaning channels I keep having to reboot My HR34 Genie what do you do about HR34 Genie and its freezing ?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

sportman13 said:


> . Since then, my HR34 Genie has been freezes chaning channels I keep having to reboot My HR34 Genie what do you do about HR34 Genie and its freezing ?


Call DirecTV (1-800-531-5000).


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

MysteryMan I am not technical what do I tell Directv about the freezing ?


----------



## ridernyc (Aug 27, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> Try flushing the guide. Reboot and after its fully back up reboot again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


I had been hopeful this fixed my issue but nope. It's jsut froze on me again this evening.

DirectTV will be getting an earful tomorrow.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

ridernyc said:


> I had been hopeful this fixed my issue but nope. It's jsut froze on me again this evening.
> 
> DirectTV will be getting an earful tomorrow.


That won't solve anything.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

ridernyc did you call DirectTV about the HR34 Genie freezing what did DirectTV tell you about it ?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> That won't solve anything.


Nope, sure won't;

Perhaps giving STB Engineering such an earful is more applicable, but they don't take calls from customers of course. :mellow:

But, berating the CSRs or tech. support won't really do much, since its not their fault for these software issues.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

HR34-700 running 740

TVAPPS quit working.
After pressing right arrow get the following message "No internet detected, please make sure your receiver is connected to the internat and try again. (22)" 

Report feature has been removed from my menu options. Last used report 8-23-13 after 740 was installed.

Please refresh my memory on how to get report feature back on the HR34. 

Thanks J C


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

With 0x0740 I still have serious issues with the SCOREGUIDE. RBR doesn't help. IF I tune to a sports station, somestimes I get the SCOREGUIDE prompt, sometimes I don't. If I don't, I must change channels and change back, or press GUIDE and SELECT to return to the station I am already watching. Then I get the SCOREGUIDE. However, if, say, during a break between innings I decide to watch a part of the recorded video and the press PREV to go back to the ballgame, the SCOREGUIDE is gone again. Also, most infuratingly, I must stay disconnected from the internet or about half the time I finally do get the SCOREGUIDE, that infernal Rube Goldberg internet version of the SCOREGUIDE appears.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Has anyone called DirectTV about the HR34 Genie freezing ?


----------



## JohnBoy (Sep 9, 2011)

> With 0x0740 I still have serious issues with the SCOREGUIDE. RBR doesn't help. IF I tune to a sports station, somestimes I get the SCOREGUIDE prompt, sometimes I don't. If I don't, I must change channels and change back, or press GUIDE and SELECT to return to the station I am already watching. Then I get the SCOREGUIDE. However, if, say, during a break between innings I decide to watch a part of the recorded video and the press PREV to go back to the ballgame, the SCOREGUIDE is gone again. Also, most infuratingly, I must stay disconnected from the internet or about half the time I finally do get the SCOREGUIDE, that indernal Rube Goldberg internet version of the SCOREGUIDE appears.


I noticed this as well on my Genie HR-44.

The Score guide works when it wants to.Has to be a bug in the software.


----------



## scott0702 (Nov 25, 2006)

samthegam said:


> Did anyone loose in extras Pandora & YouTube? And "My DIrecTV" not updating after the update? "


Yes. Setting up network connection again and rebooting to see if that helps

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Shmirgin44 (Jul 19, 2010)

Seems to _finally _remedy the freezing during 30SKIP/30SLIP!


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Everyone reboots HR34 Genie freezing ?


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Sportman...

Call Directv tech support and tell them you need a service call. Freezing of a dvr is not anything to be joyous about and I understand your pain. You need to be a little more firm with Directv and tell them you need a service call asap!


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

I called DirectTV about the HR34 Genie freezing DirectTV said will send someone out for 50 dollars which is nuts anyone else have call DirectTV ?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

sportman13 said:


> I called DirectTV about the HR34 Genie freezing DirectTV said will send someone out for 50 dollars which is nuts anyone else have call DirectTV ?


No way;

Call them back again and ask for a supervisor this time if the next CSR insist on a $50.00 service fee. The receivers are (usually) leased units and DIRECTV's responsibility to maintain at no charge to you except for maybe S&H on drop shipped replacement boxes sent out to you.

If the problem is somewhere else in your installation like dish misalignment, cabling, multiswitches, etc. then it is your responsibility once 90 days have past since the installation date and would have to pay for a service call unless you have the Protection Plan or fix it yourself.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

sportman13 said:


> When I called DirectTV about the HR34 Genie freezing DirectTV said will send someone out for 50 dollars which is nuts


I told DirectTV their is Nothing the matter with installation like dish misalignment, cabling, multiswitches it got this way after 740 was downloaded when I call back what should I tell DirectTV get a receiver or what any ideas what to tell DirectTV ?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

sportman13 said:


> I told DirectTV their is Nothing the matter with installation like dish misalignment, cabling, multiswitches it got this way after 740 was downloaded when I call back what should I tell DirectTV get a receiver or what any ideas what to tell DirectTV ?


You simply tell them they are going have to swap it out for another Genie or somehow fix this one (which they won't be able to of course).

They should then step you through their typical script of useless troubleshooting procedures, then at the end be willing to drop ship you a replacement Genie if you can handle the installation yourself along with return instructions for the current one.

Now if you can't handle the installation yourself and DIRECTV has to send out a tech. to bring out and install it. They may want to temporarily charge you $49.00 in case the problem turns out to be somewhere else in your installation after all. But must re-credit you once the receiver is found to be the problem. Just have them place it on your satellite bill for now. 

Again ask for a supervisor if necessary, and remain polite but firm throughout.

You may even get an HR44 out of this as a replacement in the end.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Today my Movie search icon is missing. Under Search & Browse I see Smart Search, On Demand, TV Shows, and Adult Only.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

itzme said:


> Today my Movie search icon is missing. Under Search & Browse I see Smart Search, On Demand, TV Shows, and Adult Only.


Same here, HR34 on 0x0740;

But refresh my memory as I don't recall, was there ever such an icon originally there?


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> Same here, HR34 on 0x0740;
> 
> But refresh my memory as I don't recall, was there ever such an icon originally there?


Lol, the marketing team at Directv are probably letting out a collective sigh on your question. Yes, there was a Search Movies. I can't recall the channel number that had the search., 1001? 1100? Something like that.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

The Movies icon has now returned on my hr44. Hmmm.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

HoTat2 said:


> No way;
> 
> Call them back again and ask for a supervisor this time if the next CSR insist on a $50.00 service fee. The receivers are (usually) leased units and DIRECTV's responsibility to maintain at no charge to you except for maybe S&H on drop shipped replacement boxes sent out to you.
> 
> If the problem is somewhere else in your installation like dish misalignment, cabling, multiswitches, etc. then it is your responsibility once 90 days have past since the installation date and would have to pay for a service call unless you have the Protection Plan or fix it yourself.


Freezing or a lockup can be caused by a multitude of reasons from bad hardware to being in a poorly ventilated location and causing it to overheat. If they are telling him he is required to pay for the truck roll it is pretty much a bet that he has had it over 90, but then again I thought they dropped that to 30 days


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

I told DirectTV the first time I called DirectTV step me through their typical script of useless troubleshooting procedures their is Nothing the matter with installation like dish misalignment, cabling, multiswitches when I call back this time what should I tell DirectTV get a receiver or what any ideas what to tell DirectTV ?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

First, did you call back and try another CSR and then ask for a supervisor if necessary?

Remind DIRECTV they are responsible for maintaining the receivers and you can't watch any programming in the current situation since the latest FW change. 

Report back the results ...


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

I told DirectTV the first time I called DirectTV step me through their typical script of useless troubleshooting procedures their is Nothing the matter with installation I had a like dish misalignment, cabling, multiswitches I had a supervisor out to exachange my first DVRHD34 this is my second one I did not call back yet this time what should I tell DirectTV get a receiver or is it the software only what do I tell DirectTV ?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

sportman13 said:


> I told DirectTV the first time I called DirectTV step me through their typical script of useless troubleshooting procedures their is Nothing the matter with installation I had a like dish misalignment, cabling, multiswitches I had a supervisor out to exachange my first DVRHD34 this is my second one I did not call back yet this time what should I tell DirectTV get a receiver or is it the software only what do I tell DirectTV ?


Well you're going to have to call back and ask for a third one I'm afraid. Because its still not working.

And personally I would see (not through the first level CSRs) if DIRECTV could set me up with an HR44 this time if they're available in your area.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

I did not call back yet to DirectTV is it the receiver or is it the software only I see from reading on forums it is only the software ?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Well if you weren't having these freezing issues on the prior 0x06DB, and are having them now after the upgrade to 0x0740. I think its rather obvious the culprit is the new software (or more accurately "firmware").

Assuming you have made no hardware changes to your system since the upgrade of course.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

I did not have freezing issues on the prior 0x06DB, and I am having them now after the upgrade to 0x0740. I (or more accurately "firmware"). getting a new reciever would not matter do I wait for new software and "firmware"). ?

I made no hardware changes to my system since the upgrade


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

It could be months before the next upgrade;

I wouldn't pay DIRECTV monthly service with a constantly freezing box like that.

I have an HR34 on 0x0740 for about a week and a half now and its not locking or freezing here.

Call DIRECTV back once again and demand (in a polite but firm tone) another HR34 or get you an HR44.

And if this all fails, then take it to the perennial 911 for DIRECTV customer complaints. The Office of the President (Ellen Filipiak's group)

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageIFnorail.jsp?assetId=P4960016


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Lots of freeze and pixelation issues. Just going to ignore, hoping that the next update will fix the problems introduced with this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

kram said:


> Lots of freeze and pixelation issues. Just going to ignore, hoping that the next update will fix the problems introduced with this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


I see Stuart just opened up a special thread for this issue;

May want to follow the instructions for sending a diagnostic report to DIRECTV engineers and post a description of the HR34's freezing and pixelation problems there.

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/207533-freezingpixelation-issues-on-your-genie-heres-how-you-can-help/


----------



## Strog (Dec 20, 2011)

I called today as well and they wanted to start with checking all my connections\cabling.. waste of time. I hope they roll back to previous version or come up with an upgrade soon. Since my receiver got upgraded to 740 I had to reset my H34 using the red button every 2-3 days. I get no picture on H34 and 3 of my C31 display grey screen. Had some picture pixelization as well but it's something I can live with for a while.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Strog
I called as well and they wanted to start with checking all my connections\cabling.. waste of time. 
I did not have freezing issues on the prior 0x06DB, and I am having them now after the upgrade to 0x0740. I (or more accurately "firmware"). Are you getting a new reciever would it matter do I wait for new software and "firmware"). or get a new reciever ?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I'm not experiencing any of the issues others are having since my HR34-700 received 0x0740. All functions are working normally. I've noticed a improvement with the Active Channel. It now loads quickly and responds to remote commands much faster.


----------



## JohnBoy (Sep 9, 2011)

> I'm not experiencing any of the issues others are having since my HR34-700 received 0x0740. All functions are working normally. I've noticed a improvement with the Active Channel. It now loads quickly and responds to remote commands much faster.


Speaking of the active channel,mine loads up fast on my HR-44 but I get no information.

I get blank grids and squares with the little video playing on the bottom.

It shows me no information in regards to weather,horoscope or lottery.Just blanks.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, since the new remotes don't have a button for that, I've concluded that Active will be history one day.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

JohnBoy said:


> Speaking of the active channel,mine loads up fast on my HR-44 but I get no information.
> 
> I get blank grids and squares with the little video playing on the bottom.
> 
> It shows me no information in regards to weather,horoscope or lottery.Just blanks.


Try rebooting.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

MysteryMan said:


> I'm not experiencing any of the issues others are having since my HR34-700 received 0x0740. All functions are working normally. I've noticed a improvement with the Active Channel. It now loads quickly and responds to remote commands much faster.


Yeah same here with my HR34-700. generally at least;

I mean the new HD apps are not really working and the PG loads and scrolls a little slower now since 0x0740. And of course I'm still pissed about DIRECTV's inexplicable decision to remove active OTA from the AM21 + Genie combo, but that is by design not a bug.

I'm still trying to wrap my mind around the root causes of these firmware updates that seem to cause issues like this on some receivers, and not on others of the same model. I understand why this happens on computers with their myriad of user custom settings and configurations. Definitely like diving into a tossed salad when downloading and installing SW updates on those platforms.

But that shouldn't really apply in this area of receiver firmware updates where every receiver configuration setting of any real significance should be the same under the control of DIRECTV at the time of the FW update. :scratchin


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

HoTat2 said:


> Yeah same here with my HR34-700. generally at least;
> 
> I mean the new HD apps are not really working and the PG loads and scrolls a little slower now since 0x0740. And of course I'm still pissed about DIRECTV's inexplicable decision to remove active OTA from the AM21 + Genie combo, but that is by design not a bug.
> 
> ...


+1 Exactly!


----------



## JohnBoy (Sep 9, 2011)

MysteryMan said:


> Try rebooting.


Earlier when I checked the active channel it would not load,now I just checked it and it loads and shows everything on the HR44 but not on the mini clients.

This is without a reboot to the Genie.

EDIT: I just looked up my C41-100 info page and I see a different software number.

I see 0x724 and just recently it was a 0x6af (or close).

So it could be something with the new software update on the mini's not being able to load up the active channel.

Latest Edit...Active channel finally is working and populating.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Yeah same here with my HR34-700. generally at least;
> 
> I mean the new HD apps are not really working and the PG loads and scrolls a little slower now since 0x0740. And of course I'm still pissed about DIRECTV's inexplicable decision to remove active OTA from the AM21 + Genie combo, but that is by design not a bug.
> 
> ...


There are still lots of variables - maybe not as many as on a full PC, but one example that occurred on past few HR2x releases was folks using particular keyword searches were having extreme slowdowns ("freezing" or hanging for 60+ seconds where Live TV continued but the DVR did not respond to any remote commands) to the point where the HR2x was unusable - After doing everything imaginable from restoring my HR24 to factory defaults, wiping the drive, etc etc - I finally figured out it was my Keyword Autorecord (an "AALL" search).

There are probably many other variables that go into it too (HR34 versus HR44, different manufacturer models, slightly different hardware revisions within the same model, sat signal strength, quality of the electric signal, To Do List, etc) - combine this with firmware and it is difficult to predict the results even with a reasonable amount of testing (which DTV does - see CE). This is one reason that firmware updates are not nationally rolled out all at once and it happens slowly.

I tend to agree with you that we think of these boxes more like appliances than computers and they should just work - but as more and more capabilities are thrown into them it becomes more complicated and harder to predict and test every situation.

It could be worse - DTV could be way more cautious about pushing out updates but it would mean features would roll out a lot slower.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

I'd rather wait longer for features I wont use anyway and have a viewing experience that just works. Just my $0.02.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

I hear you, I just know for Verizon Wireless who are extremely slow to roll out updates for their smartphones I hear the exact opposite complaint!


----------



## Strog (Dec 20, 2011)

sportman13 said:


> Strog
> I called as well and they wanted to start with checking all my connections\cabling.. waste of time.
> I did not have freezing issues on the prior 0x06DB, and I am having them now after the upgrade to 0x0740. I (or more accurately "firmware"). Are you getting a new reciever would it matter do I wait for new software and "firmware"). or get a new reciever ?


I just told them to put the note on my account about the issue. I'll wait for next software upgrade to see what happens before I request a new H34.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

LiQiCE said:


> I hear you, I just know for Verizon Wireless who are extremely slow to roll out updates for their smartphones I hear the exact opposite complaint!


Apples and oranges. When you're dealing with cell phones, personal data and unpatched security flaws, timely rollouts are expected. When you're dealing with STBs that need to do nothing more than play TV and record shows there are no excuses for breaking basic functionality in the name of feature additions.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

What basic functionality is broken for you?


----------



## bflora (Nov 6, 2007)

Scanning OTA on AM21 for example.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I maintain that scanning OTA isn't the issue. 

It is using a database that has reportedly never been accurate/up to date.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Laxguy said:


> What basic functionality is broken for you?


Five separate times in the last two days my live TV just stops playing. I have to manually pause it and hit play to resume. That's the kind of basic functionality that should never have issues.

It's stupid because I know it's a software issue. Once you stop it you can see content in the buffer. The HR34 just decides it wants to take a break. This was not happening on the prior releases.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

bflora said:


> Scanning OTA on AM21 for example.


That was removed on purpose, it's not a bug.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

rmmccann said:


> Five separate times in the last two days my live TV just stops playing. I have to manually pause it and hit play to resume. That's the kind of basic functionality that should never have issues.
> 
> It's stupid because I know it's a software issue. Once you stop it you can see content in the buffer. The HR34 just decides it wants to take a break. This was not happening on the prior releases.


You're right. It definitely should not happen that way. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Studiggity (Sep 8, 2013)

Agreed Just leave your equipment alone and watch T.V. It will happen when it happens. Or have a service technician come inspect all of your wiring and confirm the LNB is new. By confirm i mean make sure it is up to Directv QA standards


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

rmmccann said:


> Five separate times in the last two days my live TV just stops playing. I have to manually pause it and hit play to resume. That's the kind of basic functionality that should never have issues.
> 
> It's stupid because I know it's a software issue. Once you stop it you can see content in the buffer. The HR34 just decides it wants to take a break. This was not happening on the prior releases.


I've had it happen several times also. I just thought it was a temporary glitch and didn't realize that it might be part of a more widespread issue (I don't remember if it was live or a playback).


----------



## D_Art (Jul 23, 2013)

rmmccann said:


> Five separate times in the last two days my live TV just stops playing. I have to manually pause it and hit play to resume. That's the kind of basic functionality that should never have issues.
> 
> It's stupid because I know it's a software issue. Once you stop it you can see content in the buffer. The HR34 just decides it wants to take a break. This was not happening on the prior releases.


I had this issue triggered by disconnecting coax. It was fixed by syncing my genie with clients. Do a hard reset of genie (unplug for 15+ sec). Then do red button resets on clients. This worked for me on the 2 occasions I had this problem.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

D_Art said:


> I had this issue triggered by disconnecting coax. It was fixed by syncing my genie with clients. Do a hard reset of genie (unplug for 15+ sec). Then do red button resets on clients. This worked for me on the 2 occasions I had this problem.


It behaved better over the weekend, but if it happens again I'll try. I don't have any clients connected - I got the genie for the 5 tuners. I have H25s in my other rooms (which never miss a beat).


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

I called Direct t tv someone is coming out about my freezing and pixelation on my DVRHD34 is this a software issue what do I tell Direct tv the freezing and pixelation seems can happen alot during the day or could go several hour nothing happens anyone else dose this on theirs what do I tell Directv?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Make sure you have a recording that shows that problem.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Laxguy
my freezing and pixelation on my DVRHD34 is this a software issue it happens when changing channels dose it happen when recording to ? what do I tell Direct tv the freezing and pixelation seems can happen alot during the day or could go several hour nothing happens anyone else dose this on theirs what do I tell Directv?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I would write down exactly what problems you have, when you have them. I would also check recordings that show this problem and write down their names.

Good luck!


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Laxguy my issue is freezing and pixelation on my DVRHD34 when changing channels
you say recording ?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

How long do these issues last? Are they on certain channels and not others?


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

I hate to be a jerk here, but maybe sportman13 should open a new thread for his issues and help requests instead of bombarding this one?

This thread is supposed to be about 0x0740 SW discussion, not what to tell DirecTV for a service call. It's just getting a bit cluttered with OT stuff is all.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is by design or a bug or a long standing issue, but when I bring my hr44-500 out of standby, it has no buffer and I can't rewind back past when I first hit the On button. I don't have this behavior on my other HR's. They will let me go back 90 minutes (unless it had just changed to that channel while in standby to record something).

Edit - Nevermind, I just did a search and found out this was a "Feature"


----------



## dukebadgerman (Jan 20, 2012)

I have a Genie, an HR44/200 with the 0x7 update which came 3 weeks ago. Every five days or so the live picture freezes. If I change the channel, it works for about 30 seconds and then it freezes. Last week, the picture froze at 12:29 a.m. (sportscenter has that clock on the screen) but it successfully recorded two shows while it was frozen. So it is just freezing on live TV?


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

dukebadgerman said:


> I have a Genie, an HR44/200 with the 0x7 update which came 3 weeks ago. Every five days or so the live picture freezes. If I change the channel, it works for about 30 seconds and then it freezes. Last week, the picture froze at 12:29 a.m. (sportscenter has that clock on the screen) but it successfully recorded two shows while it was frozen. So it is just freezing on live TV?


My 34 has been behaving like this. Next time it happens, hit PAUSE and see if there is a buffer. You might be able to just hit play and not skip a beat. Mine seems to be randomly pausing live TV without acknowledging it has done so (and without me telling it to). When I do the above it'll snap out of it.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

rmmccann do you have ax DVRHD34 my freezing and pixsalation might have to do with 0x0740
what do I tell Direct tv the freezing and pixelation seems can happen alot during the day or could go several hour nothing happens anyone else dose this on theirs what do I tell Directv?


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

sportman13 said:


> rmmccann do you have ax DVRHD34 my freezing and pixsalation might have to do with 0x0740
> what do I tell Direct tv the freezing and pixelation seems can happen alot during the day or could go several hour nothing happens anyone else dose this on theirs what do I tell Directv?


I'll reiterate that I think you'd be better suited creating a new thread elsewhere on the forum to get help from other users regarding your issue.

As far as what to tell DirecTV - I don't know that there is any special phrase, sentence or chant that is going to make them drop everything and send you a brand new HR44. I would simply call them and tell them what your Genie is doing. Theey will probably send a tech out to take a look and rule out cabling/installation error.

Your problem may or may not be related to 0x0740. I can't say for sure and I don't think anyone outside of the firmware development team can tell you either. Just call and explain that your TV picture is freezing and pixelating.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

rmmccann do you have ax DVRHD34 my freezing and pixsalation ?


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes, mine has been freezing. A channel change or a quick button press of PAUSE and then PLAY fixes it for me.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

rmmccann freezing and pixsalation when I change the channels or freezes on its own ?


----------



## larcar (Sep 22, 2006)

Getteau said:


> I'm not sure if this is by design or a bug or a long standing issue, but when I bring my hr44-500 out of standby, it has no buffer and I can't rewind back past when I first hit the On button. I don't have this behavior on my other HR's. They will let me go back 90 minutes (unless it had just changed to that channel while in standby to record something).
> 
> Edit - Nevermind, I just did a search and found out this was a "Feature"


I just got a hr44-500 and I noticed the same thing that there is no buffer after you turn it on. My 2 hr24's have this "feature" which is nice to have at times when you want to watch the show from the beginning. Why they don't have this on the 44's only Directv knows. It will work if you don't power off the receiver.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

It's because the tuners are in use for Genie Recommends when you turn it off.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

KyL416 said:


> It's because the tuners are in use for Genie Recommends when you turn it off.


If you have Genie Recommends turned off, does this still happen? I did a quick test - didn't have it off for very long, but was watching a TV show, turned the Genie off for maybe 10 mins and turned it back on and I still had my full buffer, I was able to rewind and watch the 10 mins that I missed when my HR44 was off.


----------



## larcar (Sep 22, 2006)

KyL416 said:


> It's because the tuners are in use for Genie Recommends when you turn it off.


Never thought of that. I checked and mine was on so I turned it off. I turned off the receiver and I will see what happens later. If it brings back the buffer then thank you for this advise.
No luck. Receiver was off for 10 hours and no buffer? Can't rewind at all.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

The no buffer has been an intermittent "feature" of the 34 and 44 since their release. It doesn't have anything to do with that setting. I've never had that on. Occasionally when turning on ( bringing out of standby ) my 34 there will be a buffer of the channel it's on, most times not. Often when you're watching a recorded program you will also lose the buffer of the channel that it's tuned to. Occasionally the buffer will be there. None of us have figured out a rhyme or reason for this although I've read many theories but none have held up. It's an intermittent issue that has not been rectified. Occasionally I'll have a period when I do have the buffer for a while and think maybe this has been fixed. Reality always returns though!


----------



## SoCalWJS (Jan 7, 2013)

I have been having very frequent problems with my Genie lately (HR34-700) with regards to slow/no response to remote input (mostly FF/scan features). Today it also did something new. I was on ESPN/206 and pushed the list button. Espn went into the box at the top of the screen and my recordings appeared, then everything froze - the ESPN picture in the reduced screen froze and no response to any keys. It remained this way for almost a minute.
My Genie auto updated to this version on 8/28, and thinking back, that's about when I started getting poor response to remote commands.
Anybody else with similar issues? Anything I can do about it?
Thanks.
(oh, remote set to RF)


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

I am running 0x740. Yesterday, I was watching a recording and the picture froze. I pushed the play button, couple times, then it went into pixelization. Then no response from the HR34; I had to do a Red Button reset.

This was the worse, of what was pixelization, then push play to get passed the bad spot.

It seems that several, of the latest x7 versions have had this problem one way or another. The above scenario was the worse of the incidents. This problem does not happen a great deal but it seems to happen, all the time, with the NBC show "Siberia". The forced reset was needed with a recording of "Dogma" off one of the Starz channels. I record many movies off TCM, with no problems.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

I, also, am running 0x740 and, for the past few days, my HR34 has frozen while watching live programming. I was unable to get it out of the "frozen" state. I had to change channels then back to the original channel. It's the first real problem that I have had since getting the 34 18 months ago.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

jcwest said:


> Old problem returns running 740.
> 
> HR34-700 Report 20130823-1852
> 
> ...


Is anyone else having the flashing similar to the description above? My HR34, running 0740, is doing this a lot now, about 3-4 times per minute. It is very annoying. It happens on both live and recorded shows. The flashes are a split second, they sometimes look green, sometimes multi-colored. When the pictures flashes, it is similar to the description above, with the "blocks" flashing on the bottom half of the picture, with vertical lines in the blocks. I'm wondering if the new release fixes this, or if there is something else I should try.


----------



## rhsmith (Jan 28, 2014)

I have an HR44 and 3 of the small remote boxes.. My remotes disconnect from the server 8-10 times an hr with a "searching for server" error. Does not matter if it is recorded or live shows.. This is the 3rd HR44 in 4 months.. They run fine for the first 30 days or so then start to crash, first 1-2 times an hr then more frequently over the course of 5-6 days until it reachs the point where it is just not usable at all. At first I thought that there may be a software issue that was eating up memory so I unplugged the HR44 and restarted it. That did nothing.. Dealer has reached the 90 day mark and is no longer able to replace the box.. I sat down with his guy and we went over everything.. Cabling is fine, Replaced the SWM, SWM powersupply, HR44.. and the problem started to repeat 30+days later.. twice.. 3rd box now and it is doing it again.. So as I have 50 yrs+ of service/design and troubleshooting experience in high-tech the first thing that comes to mind is a componet batch problem in manufacturing... a part that is failing after some time in operation.. a not so uncommon problem in the wonderfull world of high-tech.. So I placed a small 4" fan alongside the HR44...It has been ROCK SOLID for the past 7 days.. Without the fan it dies 8-10 times or more every hr... all 3 remote boxes run fine with the fan on the HR44.. These boxes have a heat problem.. Now I have to call DirecTV and fight with them...


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Where is your HR44? In a cabinet or...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Why fight?

What was/is the internal temp of the DVR??


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

They have a very small fan that is only supposed to come on if it gets real hot. But sounds like there's something more going on gear wise with yours. As others said is there no be ventilation without your extra fan?

Is it sitting in top of another component? How about what sitting on top of it. 

You are the first person I've seen with heat issues so this warrants figuring out IMHO.


----------

